# nds-card still in business?



## saswordd (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all. I wasn't sure where to post this, but was just wondering if anyone had ordered from nds-card in the last few weeks. I placed an order for a dstwo five or so days ago and still haven't received any type of confirmation email. Is this normal?

Edit: No updates but I forgot to mention I still havent been charged. I tried using the contact us as well but it isnt working for me (it insists I didnt type the captcha no matter how many times I try it).


----------



## alertcircuit (Jul 14, 2014)

Were you ever shipped your item?


----------



## Qtis (Sep 27, 2014)

Just a note here:
Got my EZ IV from NDS-card.com this week. Shipped quite fast, I had the device in about 2 weeks from payment to delivery (HK to Finland).


----------

